# Tomei Type A cams



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

WANTED: Tomei Type A cams for R33 GTR 

Intake: 260 Degrees w/ 9.15 Lift
Exhaust: 252 Degrees w/ 9.15 Lift


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> WANTED: Tomei Type A cams for R33 GTR
> 
> Intake: 260 Degrees w/ 9.15 Lift
> Exhaust: 252 Degrees w/ 9.15 Lift






Hi




I am sure we have some in stock give us a call:thumbsup:.





Regards MGT


----------

